# Anyone play an instrument?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all,
I was wondering if anyone played instruments out there. Anyone care to share? I play the guitar. You can check out some of my stuff here. http://baliban.com/musicDisc.aspx Hope to hear some of your stuff.
jB


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm about the only one in my family who isn't very musically talented - I can play the stereo.... ;-) 
My Dad played Guitar, Banjo and Accordion :-s ; gave guitar lessons, and played in a band.
My Mom played the Mandolin and Violin.
My Brother is a great guitar player, and has done his share of appearances with great reviews. He has also built some very nice guitars lately.

Jason, I tried to listen to some of your stuff from the link, but it loads and won't play from there... :???:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, 
Does your bro build guitars for people or just for himself? I'm think of getting a new guitar one of these days. I wanted to get it custom made. As far as not being able to listen to the song?.....did you hit the links for the individual songs.
jB


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I played clubs for years, got tired of it, still love to play, but no more club scene for me.
Got very little music on the net, mostly stuff I was goofing off with learning cakewalk and sonar, been busy though, working raising wife and kids, not played much in the last couple of years 

I still have all my equipment sitting here collecting dust, 
Marshall Stack
5150 Stack
Old Kramer Baretta
and my fav, the EVH Peavey Wolfgang.. saaweet ax
Been playing for 30+ years, my bro plays my dad plays even my grandmother played,, lol


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I play guitar and bass. And when I was in middle school, the oboe as well.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Accordian, piano, trumpet, guitar, and bass. By far I'm most efficient at guitar. Trumpet is my weakest talent. I should devote more of my time to practicing but I have TOO many hobbies!=)


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I've played drums for 20 years. My current band's website is www.chasmatic.com It is my second passion. I love rock music.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

jsenske,
You can tell you have been playing for 20 years. Laying down the tight backbeat....thanks for sharing!!!!
jB


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, Jason. The mere use of the word "backbeat" is a high compliment. I appreciate it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> Wow,
> Does your bro build guitars for people or just for himself? I'm think of getting a new guitar one of these days. I wanted to get it custom made. As far as not being able to listen to the song?.....did you hit the links for the individual songs.
> jB


I think he's just done a few for himself, and I can see why as time consuming as it is.

Yes, I did try the links for a few of the individual songs, and nothing came up. :?:


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

JanS said:


> Yes, I did try the links for a few of the individual songs, and nothing came up. :?:


hmmm.....that is really weird. There are two version of each song. wma, which would normally play with windows media player....and mp3, which you can play on anything. Maybe try to right click a link for one of the mp3's and "save as". Then maybe you can play it using whatever you want.
sorry about that.
jb


----------

